# lactulose vs miralax



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Is there a big difference between miralax and lactulose? Does one work better than the other or do they have the same process.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

My Dr prescibed lactulose for me but I'm reluctant to take it because I feel after the bottles finished I'll just be in the same position I am now.Does anyone know when you stop taking things like lactulose do you go back to being constipated, do you have to take it for the rest of your life, or does it cure the constipation?


----------



## 17553 (Apr 2, 2005)

miralax is an osmatic laxative and is the best one to use ,its gentle does not produce much gas, easy on the stomach and does not cause electrolyte balance problems,i have taken it for two years and have friends benn on it since 1993.lactouse is terrible full of fuctose and cause so much gas, moms can cause problems due to the magnesium intake.miralax is now over the counter and is not habit forming all it does is put more water in your bowels to soften stools and get out quicker. my colorectal surgen only recommends this and told me its not habir forming,your problem will still be there all mirlax does is push your stool threw like a tide wave.i have tryied all the others and found miralax to be the choice.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks for the info. The last thing i need is more gas! Miralax may be the way to go.


----------

